# What vehicles can safely tow a 2h trailer?



## jbonnot03

All depends on how the trailer is setup and loaded. Girl I know had a bad wreck hauling a 3 horse with a 3/4 ton truck. Trailer started whipping and threw her off both guardrails and over the bridge. 

As I said...lots of variables: trailer weight, axle placement, load placement, tongue weight. A small SUV could handle it it if nothing went wrong. You want to have enough towing vehicle to stop it in a bind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

For a 2-horse straight-load, my friend's late-90s Dodge Ram 1500 works really well. It's an extended cab, 6.5-ft bed. 

I had an ok time pulling an aluminum 2-horse slant (with one big horse :lol: ) with my '05 Chevy Trailblazer extended, but I wouldn't recommend doing it with a regular 5-seater. The wheelbase on the regular Trailblazer is just too short.

My favorite to haul with is my boyfriend's '05 Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins turbo diesel. Pulls an aluminum two-horse slant with a big horse in it like it's not even there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## STT GUY

Jumping4Joy said:


> I'm getting my license in one year and I'm trying to narrow down SUV/truck options, do you have any suggestions?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Can't go wrong with a half ton domestic pick up. A two horse loaded properly (appropriate tongue weight) and with properly functioning brakes is safely able to be towed by any half ton pick up in proper working condition.


----------



## usandpets

Newer trucks and SUV's will do similar towing, that is comparing full size vehicles. Since you are just getting your license, you probably won't be looking at new vehicles. For older vehicles, bigger is better. There are different reasons why some like one brand over another. I am a gm person but feel that for towing with an older vehicle, Ford is the way to go. 

A lot will depend on the trailer. Our trailer is a 2 horse slant load but is made of steel. I wouldn't use anything less than a 3/4 ton for an older truck. It has been pulled by a new 1/2 ton truck just fine.


If you have an older/smaller 2 horse straight load, you MIGHT be alright with a 1/2 ton truck. Or if the trailer is aluminum or fiberglass. I won't say you WILL be OK because it will depend on the trailer and truck weight and towing capacities and condition of each.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse

I have a two horse straight, extra tall/wide that was safely pulled with our GMC Yukon and my half ton Chevy s10. Most anything can tow a little trailer like that, provided you load it up right. My S10 was a tiny little 94 truck but it absolutely towed the hell out that trailer, even better than the newer Yukon. Up and down hills no problem, pulled someone else's trailer out a ditch once, and never once got hot even on the long hauls. Never expected I'd love a tiny truck quite as much as I loved that one. Was sad to sell it.


----------



## verona1016

For hauling a single horse in a two horse trailer, a smaller truck like a Tacoma with V8 and double cab are passable. This is less than ideal and IME finding the correctly configured small truck is challenging and costs as much as a half ton truck without a lot of bells and whistles. 

Most half ton trucks can handle a basic two horse bumper pull trailer with tack room and fully loaded with 2 horses. Invest in a good brake controller and a weight distribution hitch. 

Anything gooseneck, even a two horse, is likely to require a 3/4 ton pickup.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick

also remember if looking at older trucks that theyve probably had alot of different work done with them.

my truck is a 1990 F150 XLT Lariat 4x4. had it since april and I'm STILL finding new things the old owner put in it haha its a hauling beast but i would never think to pull anything bigger than a 2 maybe 3 horse bumper pull

that being said alot of the work is probably also things that will boost its power so make sure to do your research and remember....you can only boost a truck so much.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

verona1016 said:


> For hauling a single horse in a two horse trailer, a smaller truck like a Tacoma with V8 and double cab are passable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The problem with this is that the Tacoma does not come with a V8 engine, and never has. The only light pickup that has come with anything bigger than a V6 is the Dodge Dakota. The Dakota comes with a beefy Magnum V8 and is comparable to most half-tons as far as tow capacity. If you can find one that's about a 2005 with lower miles, they're great pickups. Before I got my Trailblazer, I was on the line to buy an '05 Dakota quad cab, but it got sold out from under me (and then the old man who bought it totalled it).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SummerShy

You've GOT to thoroughly research the towing capacity of whatever vehicle you're looking at, bottom line. And figure the weight of the trailer, estimate high on the weights of two horses, and estimate extra for X Y and Z.

I want a Ford F-150 or a Toyota Tundra, so when we go truck shopping that's where we'll start.


----------



## horselovinguy

I did *not* read all of the responses....

I will say.... 
*It is NOT the pulling forward of the trailer...
It IS the STOPPING of the trailer that power and appropriate size is needed for.

*Most anything can pull but fewer can safely stop or handle the push and handling that is needed to make you safe on the road regardless of what size trailer you tow, you need to have a size comparable in strengths to safely stop, turn and hold that trailer to the road...even with trailer brakes working properly.

There are many threads here, go back and look at some of them and read their information and peoples opinion...time very well spent!!
:wink:


----------



## phantomhorse13

verona1016 said:


> For hauling a single horse in a two horse trailer, a smaller truck like a Tacoma with V8 and double cab are passable.


Tacomas are only V6s, though they did have a "high output" engine available for a while (not sure if they still do).

I had a Tacoma that I did some hauling with, and I made a point to buy the smallest, lightest trailer I could find, even though I was only going to be hauling a single, small horse. I also bought the best trailer brake possible and stabilizers for the hitch. 

Did it work? Yes. Was it ideal? Def not. It was only a temporary situation for me, otherwise I would have been looking to upgrade to a bigger truck.


----------



## usandpets

horselovinguy said:


> I did *not* read all of the responses....
> 
> I will say....
> *It is NOT the pulling forward of the trailer...
> It IS the STOPPING of the trailer that power and appropriate size is needed for.
> 
> *Most anything can pull but fewer can safely stop or handle the push and handling that is needed to make you safe on the road regardless of what size trailer you tow, you need to have a size comparable in strengths to safely stop, turn and hold that trailer to the road...even with trailer brakes working properly.
> 
> There are many threads here, go back and look at some of them and read their information and peoples opinion...time very well spent!!
> :wink:


I can't like this enough! You do want enough power to be able to pull the trailer but stopping and not being pushed around when stopping or turning is more important. You can't rely on the trailer brakes to always work. All it takes is a bad connection and you will have major issues with a smaller vehicle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## STT GUY

usandpets said:


> Newer trucks and SUV's will do similar towing, that is comparing full size vehicles. Since you are just getting your license, you probably won't be looking at new vehicles. For older vehicles, bigger is better. There are different reasons why some like one brand over another. I am a gm person but feel that for towing with an older vehicle, Ford is the way to go.
> 
> A lot will depend on the trailer. Our trailer is a 2 horse slant load but is made of steel. I wouldn't use anything less than a 3/4 ton for an older truck. It has been pulled by a new 1/2 ton truck just fine.
> 
> 
> If you have an older/smaller 2 horse straight load, you MIGHT be alright with a 1/2 ton truck. Or if the trailer is aluminum or fiberglass. I won't say you WILL be OK because it will depend on the trailer and truck weight and towing capacities and condition of each.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


While I agree that its "nice" to have a 3/4 ton it is certainly not necessary. 

An older F-150, GMC 1500 or Dodge 1500 all have towing capacities of 8000 lbs or thereabout. Old versus new makes no difference if in good working order. In fact, a older GM with a 350, an F-150 with a 302 or a Dodge with a 318 will all tow the heck out of ANY 5000# and a 6000# trailer is only 75% or rated capacity. Those engine were workhorses for their respective marques for 30+ years. They are not as efficient as the newer engines and transmission technology has come a very long way in twenty years which means better mpg in newer trucks. 

All of the trucks mentioned have robust frames, adequate brakes for their GVW and are comparatively inexpensive to maintain as non-oem replacement parts are prolific. The F-150 is the most popular vehicle on the planet.


----------



## waresbear

Because of the laws here in BC and the random DOT checks, I would not consider hauling livestock with anything less than a 3/4 ton. Twice now I have seen 1/2 tons pulled off the road & horses being unloaded. For me, because I live in an alpine region and typically haul 3 hours up & down mountain passes, avoiding deer running out in front of me, I have heavy duty EVERYTHING! Plus the 7.3 L Diesel engine makes mountains a non-issue. My advice is get the biggest truck you can afford and keep it serviced to the max. Hauling a heavy live load is not the time to "how small of vehicle" can I get by with, it's the time to think "how heavy duty can I manage".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chasin Ponies

Whatever you buy, you can save a lot of money and aggravation by buying a truck that comes with the manufacturer's "tow package". Make sure the electric brake controls are included.
I can tow a normal 2 horse steel trailer with my Dodge Dakota V8 fairly easily as it has plenty of power and braking is no problem when the electric brakes are adjusted correctly. The problem is that the truck just doesn't quite feel heavy enough when the horses start to move around back there. You really feel the movement and when I've towed with larger trucks it's hardly noticeable.
Better to buy oversized and not take a chance-besides, you really don't know what kind/size/weight of trailer you will end up wanting!


----------



## verona1016

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The problem with this is that the Tacoma does not come with a V8 engine, and never has. The only light pickup that has come with anything bigger than a V6 is the Dodge Dakota. The Dakota comes with a beefy Magnum V8 and is comparable to most half-tons as far as tow capacity. If you can find one that's about a 2005 with lower miles, they're great pickups. Before I got my Trailblazer, I was on the line to buy an '05 Dakota quad cab, but it got sold out from under me (and then the old man who bought it totalled it).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're right, I was thinking of the V6, not V8 for the Tacoma. Basically, biggest engine, longest wheelbase. I should probably add they redesigned it in 2007 (IIRC) and the newer ones have better specs for towing. Not sure I would trust the older, smaller ones.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

verona1016 said:


> You're right, I was thinking of the V6, not V8 for the Tacoma. Basically, biggest engine, longest wheelbase. I should probably add they redesigned it in 2007 (IIRC) and the newer ones have better specs for towing. Not sure I would trust the older, smaller ones.


Definitely agree with not trusting anything older than 2007 on a Taco. They are still fairly light trucks, but they are definitely heavier than any other light truck except the Dakota.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly

Lol. I'm gonna be a bit of a but here, but for truck talk I find it relivent. That's 1000lbs+ hay on one side, no leaning or squatting of the truck. It's at least 2' off center. 
Go bigger then you'll ever need and it will always be lightly used. And big horsepower running light duty get better milage then low power working it's tail off. 
Buy specs not brands or years. Our truck is an 85 and speced heavy but with good gears. New or old, wrong truck for the wrong job = no fun at all.


----------



## Roperchick

just me personally...but i would NEVER trust a class 1 light truck (Toyota Tacoma, Dodge Dakota, GMC Canyon) to ever pull. unless they got some super special package theyre all lighter than anything they would pull and i wouldnt ever be behind the wheel of one pulling a 2 horse trailer fully loaded trying to stop o.o

Class 2 (the big names 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton) at least have tow packages and the right specs to pull safely. mines a Class 2a (F150) and it does a 2 horse bumper reasonably well....its also been rebuilt and heavier than a stock (almost the power of a 2b)

If you were planning on only EVER having a small bumper pull I wouldn't see anything wrong with an F150 (or dodge/chevy equivalent) since they would have the weight and power for it.
They will suffer more if its long or strenuous. 

But if you ever wanted to upgrade to bigger heavier trailers or take long roadtrips with a trailer it would be worth it to get a bigger truck

just my opinion.....


----------



## skiafoxmorgan

Pfft. I have a 2000 7.3L F350. It can pull anything. I spent the last ten years hauling trailers up mountains, and I'll tell you now: unless you live on the flat or don't do any serious hauling, or they have fantastic tow packages, 150s and 1500s are next to useless. Yes, they'll pull. They don't, however, always have the stop, the transmission, or stability of the larger trucks. I will never haul with less than a 250. 

You want weight, heavy duty axles and transmissions, length, and, if you can swing it, a diesel engine. Holy mary. the gas difference is substantial. 

And even on the larger trucks, invest in gauges to read engine conditions. Can't stress it enough. If you're in the mountains, invest in an aftermarket, heavy duty transmission cooler with a dedicated fan. I will never forget watching the tranny temps climb to nearly danger levels, only to drop twenty degrees the instant the fan kicked on. Ceramic brakes...that's my next upgrade.


----------



## STT GUY

Some here seem to forget *The OP asked WHAT VEHICLES CAN SAFELY PULL A TWO HORSE TRAILER*. Oh and he's a young man who (I assume) cant walk into the dealer, point at a 3/4 ton rig, and say "I'll take it".

If you tow casually and stay within or under 75% of your max allowable towing capacity and drive responsibly (don't beat it like a rented mule) a 1/2 ton will do the job with acceptable results. 

I do enthusiastically agree with the additional coolers, trans cooler especially along with trans temp and engine oil temp gauges and of course in a diesel an exhaust temp gauge. Transmissions live and die in a pretty narrow range of temperature.


----------



## Elsa

STT GUY said:


> Some here seem to forget *The OP asked WHAT VEHICLES CAN SAFELY PULL A TWO HORSE TRAILER*. Oh and he's a young man who (I assume) cant walk into the dealer, point at a 3/4 ton rig, and say "I'll take it".


So true. We just got a 2015 F350 Lariat and even with Fords A-plan discount and the 3500 in incentives it was more than the cost of a small modular home we put in last year for an employee. :shock:

That said, OP is also going to be a new driver on top of having no experience towing. When you don't have the experience to keep you out of trouble the extra weight, stability, and stopping power of a larger truck than is needed to just squeeze by can be helpful to keep them safe.


----------



## verona1016

Roperchick said:


> just me personally...but i would NEVER trust a class 1 light truck (Toyota Tacoma, Dodge Dakota, GMC Canyon) to ever pull. unless they got some super special package theyre all lighter than anything they would pull and i wouldnt ever be behind the wheel of one pulling a 2 horse trailer fully loaded trying to stop o.o


Tacoma and Dakota double cabs have a curb weight right around 4200 lbs, more than a two horse trailer with one horse in it (even if just barely). I agree I wouldn't use one of these trucks for a fully loaded two horse trailer, and probably not the kind of truck you want if you live in mountainous terrain, either.

I also wouldn't pull a trailer without its own brakes and annual maintenance.



Roperchick said:


> Class 2 (the big names 1/2 ton and 3/4 ton) at least have tow packages and the right specs to pull safely. mines a Class 2a (F150) and it does a 2 horse bumper reasonably well....its also been rebuilt and heavier than a stock (almost the power of a 2b)


It should go without saying that any truck used for towing should have the tow package, which you can get on the smaller trucks as well.


----------



## danny67

A used half-tonne pickup with a V8 will safely pull up to a heavy steel 2 horse bumper pull okay. It will pull a stock trailer with easy, but with an enclosed trailer, it's heavier and you will notice it back there.


----------



## Aes77

I pull my 1983 2 horse bumper pull (aluminum/fiberglass/tack under manger) with a 2008 Tacoma TRD Long box V6. I live in Alberta and we haul through mountainous terrain. It has a towing capacity of 6500 lbs, my trailer fully loaded is about 4500 lbs. It works just fine. Of course you need a brake controller but I've never had trouble stopping even on a steep slope. Yes a 3/4 ton diesel would be ideal, but when you haul a handful of times per year, and have horses boarded and actually live inner city, that is not a practical vehicle to own. 

I am considering getting a V6 VW Touareg TDI (diesel) as a second vehicle. The wheel base is a bit short but the towing capacity is 7715 lbs!

I have also hauled two horses in my trailer with my friend's 1997 toyota land cruiser. The thing is only rated for 5000 lbs but it's a huge, heavy beast. It honestly towed better than my truck.


----------



## Jumping4Joy

STT GUY said:


> Some here seem to forget *The OP asked WHAT VEHICLES CAN SAFELY PULL A TWO HORSE TRAILER*. Oh and he's a young man who (I assume) cant walk into the dealer, point at a 3/4 ton rig, and say "I'll take it".
> 
> If you tow casually and stay within or under 75% of your max allowable towing capacity and drive responsibly (don't beat it like a rented mule) a 1/2 ton will do the job with acceptable results.
> 
> I do enthusiastically agree with the additional coolers, trans cooler especially along with trans temp and engine oil temp gauges and of course in a diesel an exhaust temp gauge. Transmissions live and die in a pretty narrow range of temperature.


I'm a female lol, but yes, thank you for your comment! I was planning on looking at Colorados but now I see how bad of an idea that would be! Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## STT GUY

Jumping4Joy said:


> I'm a female lol, but yes, thank you for your comment! I was planning on looking at Colorados but now I see how bad of an idea that would be! Thanks!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Well darn, I had a 50/50 chance on that one!


----------



## usandpets

STT GUY said:


> Well darn, I had a 50/50 chance on that one!


More like a 90/10 or worse with so few guys on here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChitChatChet

We have a Durango that pulls our 2 horses trailer.... has for over 12 years.

This Durango has the tow pkg and the largest of everything. Its meant to tow and it does a great job of it.


----------



## .Delete.

IF the OP wanted a diesel, there are reasonably priced Dodge Cummins out there. The 5.9L's don't go for big $$, however they do have transmission issues and rust issues you need to look out for.


----------



## STT GUY

.Delete. said:


> IF the OP wanted a diesel, there are reasonably priced Dodge Cummins out there. The 5.9L's don't go for big $$, however they do have transmission issues and rust issues you need to look out for.


A 2005 - 2006 4WD with under 100k in decent shape is well over 20k, more mid-20's. That's pretty serious coin for a teen.


----------



## STT GUY

ChitChatChet said:


> We have a Durango that pulls our 2 horses trailer.... has for over 12 years.
> 
> This Durango has the tow pkg and the largest of everything. Its meant to tow and it does a great job of it.


That's built on the Dakota platform and is a very nice SUV. A 318 V8 Dakota/Durango will also handle a trailer up to 5000 lbs without protest. The 318 V8 motor that was in those is one of the best small V8's ever produced. The V6 (238) was merely the 318 with two cylinders lopped off. I had a Dakota with the V6 and a 5 spd manual trans. I bought it new and ordered it so it had limited slip rear axle, tow package, etc...I owned it from new from 1999 until 2012 when I bought a lesbaru Outback for a daily driver. I sold it to a local kid with 238k on it and he's put another 50k on it with only a power steering pump and a set of tires. I helped him do the PS pump, $113, two Monster Absolute Zeros, four hours of labor and a few cuss words here and there when bolt broke.

Only issue is front ball joints and the 318 isn't the most fuel efficient but they are cheap to fix and clean Dakotas and Durango's are plentiful on the used market.


----------



## .Delete.

STT GUY said:


> A 2005 - 2006 4WD with under 100k in decent shape is well over 20k, more mid-20's. That's pretty serious coin for a teen.


No one said anything about a 05-06, 4WD or under 100k. 

I said an older cummins. I know lots of boys who have gotten theirs for around 10k. You can get a halfway decent 12V for cheap, depending on where you look. Obviously 24V's are going to be more $$


----------



## KRcowgirl

My family pulls a two horse straight with a 02 GMC Yukon XL. A friend also pulls a 3 horse, Keifer Built slant load with an older (04-07??) Chevy suburban. Like everyone else said, a medium sized pick up will work really well!! It all depends on what you want to use. With our large SUV, it's a little bumpy here and there, but fine to get places!


----------



## STT GUY

.Delete. said:


> No one said anything about a 05-06, 4WD or under 100k.
> 
> I said an older cummins. I know lots of boys who have gotten theirs for around 10k. You can get a halfway decent 12V for cheap, depending on where you look. Obviously 24V's are going to be more $$


 
A teens maintenance budget could evaporate with replacing a couple injectors, a whole set is $3000+ let alone anything major like a tranny or turbo.


----------



## .Delete.

STT GUY said:


> A teens maintenance budget could evaporate with replacing a couple injectors, a whole set is $3000+ let alone anything major like a tranny or turbo.


I myself have experience with this. I foolishly bought an 04 6.0L powerstroke thinking I was prepared for the normal fixes. Turned out, I wasn't. 

It's not unheard of for 12V's to last a good long time. Yes they will nickel and dime you. Some people like diesels over gas, like me, it's a hobby....an expensive hobby.


----------



## STT GUY

.Delete. said:


> I myself have experience with this. I foolishly bought an 04 6.0L powerstroke thinking I was prepared for the normal fixes. Turned out, I wasn't.
> 
> It's not unheard of for 12V's to last a good long time. Yes they will nickel and dime you. Some people like diesels over gas, like me, it's a hobby....an expensive hobby.


Indeed it is! we'll probably pull the trigger on a 06 or 07 ram 2500 when we find a nice one. we'll put less than 10k a year on it. I found one but the battery had exploded at some point and leaked down into the left front suspension and steering components and that was a big potential fix. Id LOVE a six speed manual but low mileage ones are so rare. 

As you know diesels are like your teeth, you can save money and ignore the routine maintenance but if you do sooner or later it'll set you back a few grand or more.


----------



## .Delete.

STT GUY said:


> Indeed it is! we'll probably pull the trigger on a 06 or 07 ram 2500 when we find a nice one. we'll put less than 10k a year on it. I found one but the battery had exploded at some point and leaked down into the left front suspension and steering components and that was a big potential fix. Id LOVE a six speed manual but low mileage ones are so rare.
> 
> As you know diesels are like your teeth, you can save money and ignore the routine maintenance but if you do sooner or later it'll set you back a few grand or more.


:lol::lol::lol:

I sell cars for a living. We have a nice 2006 Ram 3500 here on our lot :wink: Ohio is just a hop and a skip away from Utah :lol:


----------



## STT GUY

.Delete. said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I sell cars for a living. We have a nice 2006 Ram 3500 here on our lot :wink: Ohio is just a hop and a skip away from Utah :lol:


I'd fly and drive the right vehicle. Where in Ohio? We lived in a little farm village called Delta (west of Toledo about 20 miles off of I-80 until we retired to our place here in Utah.


----------



## .Delete.

STT GUY said:


> I'd fly and drive the right vehicle. Where in Ohio? We lived in a little farm village called Delta (west of Toledo about 20 miles off of I-80 until we retired to our place here in Utah.


We are an hour south of Toledo, Findlay Ohio. Small world! It's an auto and is a little rough on the exterior. I doubt it's what you're looking for. I took this video of it today 



 
Sorry to hijack the thread!


----------



## stevenson

3/4 ton truck. you really need to make sure the Braking system is heavy enough to handle stopping. You can pull a two horse with a half ton truck, but if you had to stop suddenly is there enough braking power without causing a big problem .


----------



## Vannarae75

I have a 2008 jeep that has a 4 1/2 lift kit and I pull a 2 horse straight haul trailer and it pulls better then husbands half ton


----------



## ChitChatChet

From personal experience I have been hauling a 2 horse heavy older trailer with a loaded Dodge Durango for the past 9 years.

Its a 5.9L with tow pkg.

I have hauled some crazy stuff with the vehicle and its never given me cause for concern. Its hauled the trailer loaded 800 miles and then 2 years later hauled it back.


----------

